# Project # 4



## patrickmorris65 (Aug 19, 2010)

cool boats.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks man.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Did some more work today, mostly with the rod holders. I used one of the mini electric saws to make some home made rod holders, then grinded them smooth.

Rod Holder4 notch sawed out









Same as above









Two holders for the passenger









Trailer guides welded on by a buddy light/license plate mounted









Trailer guide without the other light on it









Got my control panel labeled









Took my store bought rod holder and put two of them on the passenger bench seat









A front view of the boat getting worked on









This is the small electric saw i used cut and grind









Had to wash the boat of all the pvc pipe shavings and then wet/dry vac it









And got a really nice wooden stand for $10 to hold my outboards and run them in the garbage can


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Love the cameo job on #3


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a man that loves to fish:








That just baaaad!

And by bad... I mean good!!


----------



## patrickmorris65 (Aug 19, 2010)

that's a nice price for that stand


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

@Redfin, thanks a lot, me and my dad did it. 
@iFly thanks man, i sure do love to fish!! Haha
@patrickmorris ya my friend sold it to me, it was nice cause i keep my boat outside a lot an would rather keep my motor in the garage on a stand instead of on the floor.

Thanks guys for the nice comments, stay tuned for more.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Got some more gator clips for the electronics









Fixed a hole with JB Weld









JB Weld









What's the new add on?









Closer









My right tail light is installed









Next is the fun part, the maiden voiage and the painting.


----------



## patrickmorris65 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice work I'm lookin forward to the finished product.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

ya thanks again, i sure am too.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

The maiden voyage.... not really!  [smiley=1-lmao.gif] 
had to check for more leaks, found a couple and JB Weld fixed that
















Didn't like the way the rode holders sat on the bench seat behind my passenger seat. It took up the two holder closest to the seat. Sooooo....

















However the maiden is tomorrow at lake garcia, excited!


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry for the delay guys heres the first trip, i got to test the boat a little and make a few casts before we got rained out.... NO FISH!.... Anyways heres the pics

































































Cool canal shot


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Did some work, put in some plywood flooring and a wang anchor/stick it bracket lot a pics
































































Made notches in the back deck for the gas tank to sit in








I cant do decks like some of you guys can, but i did my best haha








Wang anchor

















































It's turning out to be an alright boat


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Based on the photos, it looks like it was a 2 Rum and Coke afternoon.

Nice.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, thanks!


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks to forum member OSWLD I got this awesome trolling motor mount. Before I didn't really know how I should mount the motor on my front deck because I had spot and NAV lights. So I asked OSWLD if he could build me one similar to the gheenoe mount because I have transom mount and didn't want to pay for a bow mount. Plus I woudn't have even known where to put a bow mount with all the light in the front. So here's the pics of the new mount.

































































































Vacuming up the shavings








Looks great, now I can use the wang anchor in the front or the back!









I also got for $40.00 a PVC pipe push pole from my friend, forum member "lil gator". It has the $10.00 pionted tip, PVC frame, $20.00 push tip, and is filled with foam. I'll be trying this out the same day I try out the new trolling motor mount.


















Also the Minn Kota Riptide shown has a plug in, all I have on my jon boat is a battery. So what I did today was buy 5 foot of trolling motor wire, gator clips, and the female end of the outlet. I'll put the gator clips on one end of the new wire, and the outlet on the other, then I'll attatch the gator clips to the battery, and plug in the Riptide to the outlet. This way I can use one trolling motor for two boats. Saves me a couple hundread. I'll post pics of that a little later today.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

What is that zip tied to the top of the trolling motor?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like a fishfinder bracket or a gps bracket


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

@CarolinaJim, it's an adjustable cup holder. Haha Got the idea from a forum member on CustomGheenoe.
@GTSR The trolling motor mount does?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

looks good man. glad the tm bracket worked out for ya!


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the electric rod holder! 

Nice rig.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Ya thanks a lot OSWLD! It worked great. Ill post pics of the day using it.
And Flatsdaddy, thanks, that's funny! lol


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, didn't get to paint last week like I was going to, but for sure tomorrow. I'll probly also have a new toy for it this weekend or soon to come.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Got the front deck done up, boat and trailer tomorrow.
















































The black color above was black spray paint, and the deck has rhino, truck bed coating on it.
















Also put some PVC pipe in the wang anchor bracket on the TM mount.


----------



## Nevek (Sep 21, 2011)

What color is project #1?


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Key Lime.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, I painted a while ago an never got to the pictures, here they are, only one or two more major add ons, probably a 8-9.9 hp an a sonar.









































































































































































spot lights








nav lights
































trolling motor off








trolling motor on


----------

